# Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 202080 (25. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich überlege eine Angelreise nach Irland zu machen. Ziel ist das Angeln im Inlandsbereich, also Seen und Flüsse nicht die Küste.  Leider bin ich mit ein paar Fragen noch nicht richtig weitergekommen, darum möchte ich diese gerne euch stellen.
Auf den einschlägigen Websites zum Thema Angeln in Irland wird darauf hingewiesen, dass für mache Fischereiarten eine Lizenz bzw ein Angelschein benötigt wird. Ist denn ein deutscher Fischereischein ausreichend und anerkannt? Benötige ich zusätzlich sowas wie eine Tageskarte?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Hilfe!


----------



## dreampike (27. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen*

Hallo, in der Republik Irland kannst Du grundsätzlich überall ohne Fischereischein fischen. Lediglich beim gezielten Lachs- und Meerforellenfischen brauchst Du eine staatliche Lizenz und - bei ausgewiesenen Lachsgewässern - auch eine Erlaubnis (permit) für das Gewässer. Zudem gibt es noch einige Forellenseen, die meist mit Regenbogenforellen besetzt sind, für die brauchst Du auch eine spezielle permit. Ansonsten ist das Fischen völlig kostenfrei, Du siehst einen  schönen See oder Fluss, packst die Angel aus und los geht's . Lediglich beim Verwerten der Fische haben die Iren recht rigorose Vorschriften. Während man meist 6 (Bach-) Forellen als Tageslimit hat, darfst Du nur 1 Hecht entnehmen, der kleiner (!) als 50 cm sein muss. Außerdem nur 3 Weissfische, die nicht größer als 25 cm sei  dürfen. Aalfischen ist in Irland verboten.
Ansonsten findest Du auf www.fisheriesireland.ie sehr viele extrem nützliche und aktuelle Informationen zu den Gewässern und den Bestimmungen.  Es ist beim ersten Irlandbesuch sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt,  über einen erfahrenen Reiseveranstalter (z.B. Kingfisher oder Andrees Angelreisen) zu buchen, die vermitteln auch regionale Guides.

 Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, gerne!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Mack (1. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen*

Hallo Schwabe
Wohin willst du in Irland reisen?
Was willst du fangen?
Hier haben bestimmt einige Leute gute Tipps.
In den meisten Seen brauchst du ein Boot, dass solltest du bei deiner Planung berücksichtigen.
Wenn du Infos brauchst, kannst du uns gerne anschreiben.|krach:
Gruß Mack


----------



## Andal (1. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen*

Die Iren kennen verschiedene Formen des Angelns.

Seafishing/Deep Sea Angling fällt ja eh weg

Gamefishing - also auf Salmoniden, ist generell erlaubnispflichtig und meist sehr privat, teuer, aber gut, wenn auch sehr wetterabhängig.

und das Coarse Fishing - allgemeines Angeln. Das ist grundsätzlich frei, was aber auch nicht bedeutet, dass man ungefragt über jedermanns Land latschen darf. Da kann es ggf. schon mal handfesten Ärger geben. Also fragen!
auch sind viele stehende Gewässer schlicht nicht zugänglich. Schilf, Weiden, Sumpf sind nicht selten. Aber entlang des Shannon gibt es einen Haufen sehr schöne und gute Uferangelplätze. Mit den nötigen Parkplätzen, Zugängen und vor allem einem Pub im Hintergrund - für hernach, wenn es den redlichen Fischer dürstet!

Und so kompliziert, wie in der Kurzgeschichte "Seamus hat Durst" von Heinrich Böll, ist es auch lange nicht mehr. Es gibt auch keine Trinkerkabinen á la James Joyce' "Ulysses" mehr. Man kann und darf in Ruhe pritscheln, so lange man nicht mehr fährt und dabei kein Ire ist. Mit der sonst sehr hilfsbereiten Guarda, der uniformierten Polizei, sollte man sich besser nicht anlegen, oder gar messen!

Was der Fahrer vom Kontinent auch nicht kennt - Schafe and all other cattle auf der Strasse haben immer Vorrang. Auch von Tinkers sollte man Abstand halten.


----------



## dreampike (1. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen*

Lieber Andal, 



die Iren unterscheiden in Salmon Fishing (auf Salmoniden) , Trout Fishing (auf Forellen) und Coarsefishing (auf Friedfische, Hecht und Barsch). Der Begriff Game Fishing bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf das Fischen auf Salmoniden. Es gibt auch das Coarsefishing auf Lachs mit Wurm und Garnelen. Aber diese Unterscheidungen haben in Irland *nichts *mit Kosten beim Fischen zu tun!

*Definitiv nicht richtig* ist Deine Aussage, dass man für das Gamefishing auf Salmoniden _immer _eine kostenpflichtige Lizenz bracht. 

 Das Fischen auf *Forellen *(Bachforellen, Seeforellen...) in den meisten Seen in Irland ist völlig *kostenfrei*. Z.B. auf den großen Seen wie Lough Corrib oder Lough Mask zahlst Du keinen Cent für das Forellenfischen und darfst bis zu 6 Fische täglich entnehmen. Ausnahme sind bewirtschaftete Forellenseen ("Trout Fisheries"), für die eine Erlaubnis beim Betreiber erworben werden muss. Dies sind aber nicht so viele und die Seen sind auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet.

Für das Fischen auf *Lachs und Meerforelle* brauchst Du immer die staatliche Lizenz, egal wo und wie Du fischen willst. Damit darfst Du dann in freien Gewässern auf diese Salmoniden fischen. Z.B. in den Lough Corrib steigen Lachse und Meerforellen auf, zum Fang dieser Fische reicht die staatliche Lizenz und Du musst keine weiteren Gebühren entrichten. Ob Du die Lachse dann mit Gamefishing (also mit der Fliege) oder mit Coarsefishing (mit Spinner, Blinker, Wurm oder Garnele) befischst, ist egal. Die staatliche Lizenz kostet je nach Gültigkeitsdauer und -bereich für einen Irlandaufenthalt 50 - 100 €

 Neben den freien Gewässern gibt es in Irland private Gewässer, sog. "*Salmon Fisheries*". In der Regel sind dies Lachsflüsse oder Seen, in den nur mit der Fliege gefischt werden darf. Hier benötigst Du neben der staatlichen Lizenz auch die Erlaubnis des Gewässerbesitzers. Und die kann richtig teuer sein, zumal bei vielen Fisheries die Buchung eines Ghillies oder der Aufenthalt in einem Fliegenfischerhotel mit der Vergabe der Erlaubnis verbunden ist. 



Man hat also in Irland die Möglichkeit das Gamefishing völlig kostenfrei oder mit relativ geringen Gebühren auszuüben!


Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 202080 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,
Vielen Dank für die tollen Antworten. Hier noch ein paar Infos zu mir und der geplanten Reise: ich war bis Mittwoch mit meiner Familie zum dritten mal in Irland. Dieses mal waren wir bei Tulla, zwischen shannon und Galway. Dort hat es einige tolle Seen, wie beispielsweise Clondorney Lake oder Clondanagh Lake. Brauche ich da auch ein Boot oder ist Uferfischen ausreichend bzw. erfolgreich? 
Ich will entweder auf Forellen oder Friedfische gehen. Meeresangeln scheidet aus, ebenso Aalangeln. 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten! 

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## dreampike (3. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen*

Hi, das sind m.W. recht flache Seen mit Rotaugen, Brachsen und Barschen.  Es gibt wohl auch einige Stege, von denen aus Du fischen kannst, Boot ist also zum Friedfischfang nicht notwendig. Anfüttern ist für den Fangerfolg essentiell! Forellen gibt es da eher nicht. Da sind um Corofin herum einige Seen und Flüsse, z.B. der River Fergus, die Dromore Lakes oder der Lough Inchiqin viel besser auf Forelle, allerdings eher mit Boot.


----------



## Mack (5. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Irland - viele offene Fragen*

Hi Schwabe
Im Lough Inchiquin sind auf jeden Fall einige gute Trouts drin, habe sie im Mai noch springen gesehen.
Die Trouts aus dem River Fergus waren sehr lecker.#6
Gruß Mack


----------



## Mack (12. November 2018)

Hallo Schwabe12345
Warst du nun in Irland gewesen?
Wie ist es gelaufen?
Gruß Mack


----------

